# touring caravan



## lollygarve (Mar 3, 2013)

we are at our wits end trying to find out about the law of towing a touring caravan in Portugal, we have a Portugese car and are going to England to buy a tourer and then tour uk and europe about 4 months before coming home to Alvor, any advice would be welcome as ACP still have'nt come up with any answers!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on the weight/width of the caravan and your driving licence, when you took test, categories on D/L, and whether you've registered D/L or exchanged it with IMTT in Portugal, what you can't do is tow a caravan with an English plate on a Portuguese car and visa versa

You must inform your insurance company in Portugal about fitting a tow bar, believe it must have EU approval, trailers/caravans +3500kg require separate registration plate, I believe a "tourer" can be driven on your car's plates but does have to be registered, maybe an easy way of finding out would be to contact a company like Campilider - Comércio e Aluguer de Caravanas and ask as they sell s/hand caravans, one issue you might have about importing believe that trailers/caravans must have certification which hasn't been until recently a UK requirement.


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

i know nothing about caravans but i seem to remember a post somewhere saying there were problems with registering a UK caravan in Portugal as the door would be on the wrong side - i may well be wrong on this

jeff


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Knew it was on IMTT site somewhere this is registration requirements for trailers between 300 & 3499kgs, I'm just presuming it's the same requirement for touring caravans

Matrícula para Reboques e Semi-Reboques Novos


----------



## lollygarve (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your help


----------

